# blinking pleco???



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

Have you ever watched any Corydoras species? They'll blink at you.


----------



## sethsmom5702 (Mar 12, 2007)

Wow. I never knew. It kind of scared me when I saw it. Thanks!


----------



## sandiegoryu (Feb 15, 2006)

I have a similar question.

Why do they blink? Otos do this too.


----------



## danepatrick (Jul 17, 2006)

yep, i've seen plecos do it all the time. catfish do it a lot as well.


----------



## joejoeg (Jan 11, 2007)

they blink because there thinking " OH MY WHAT IS THAT GIANT THING LOOKING AT ME" im clueless in that aspect. but yes catfish species do ''blink'' they dont have eyelids , they actually rotate the whole eye.


----------



## LS6 Tommy (May 13, 2006)

A lot of bottom feeders or foragers roll their eyes to protect them during feeding. I think sometimes they just do it subconsciously.

Tommy


----------



## Bronwynn (11 mo ago)

sethsmom5702 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new to this site and somewhat new to fishkeeping. I just got what was sold to me as a rubbernose pleco. I'm not sure of it's scientific name. Well last night I was watching him suck algea off the back of my aquarium and noticed that he blinked! I thought I read somewhere that fish don't have eyelids? Does anyone know whether they do or not?


I saw my Pleco blink today too. Eyelid came down, covered eye, back up. I was surprised!


----------



## tegra1027 (Nov 23, 2021)

From what I have read, it is actually them simply looking down towards the substrate for food.


----------



## DangerFish (11 mo ago)

sethsmom5702 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new to this site and somewhat new to fishkeeping. I just got what was sold to me as a rubbernose pleco. I'm not sure of it's scientific name. Well last night I was watching him suck algea off the back of my aquarium and noticed that he blinked! I thought I read somewhere that fish don't have eyelids? Does anyone know whether they do or not?


No fish can blink or has a need to blink, they are simply looking down and up again



Bronwynn said:


> I saw my Pleco blink today too. Eyelid came down, covered eye, back up. I was surprised!


They dont have eylids, its looking down and up


----------



## itsdirk (Dec 16, 2021)

Nothing like a 15 year necro…..


----------

